
Ask HN: Are Herman Miller chairs worth the money? - ykevinator
They seem to be priced at 10x the commodity price, anyone have one? If not, anyone have a chair they still love after 5 years?
======
hourislate
I still use a HM Aeron that's about 12 years old. Surprisingly it has held up
well. They aren't super comfortable but I like the fact that it breaths. My
kids have Aerons also and sit in them way too much. They love them. My wife
likes Humanscale (she has one at the office). The Steelcase Leap is popular
also.

Everyone has their preference. I have heard 24 hour chairs are the most
comfortable but have never tried one. They are typically used in environments
where someone will be sitting in it 24/7/365 ( [http://endura-
gsa.com/](http://endura-gsa.com/) )

Here's a site that might save you some money if you're looking to buy a task
chair. I think they might be refurbished but I'm not sure. The prices seem
good.

[https://www.madisonseating.com/](https://www.madisonseating.com/)

You can always try FB Marketplace or Craigslist for a used one and save a few
$$$.

~~~
ghj
I have seen HN comments saying madison seating refurbish using cheap non-
genuine parts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22553667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22553667)

What's the verdict?

------
db48x
Potentially. There's still a significant difference in quality between
inexpensive and expensive chairs, so the expensive chair should last you
longer in addition to being more comfortable. I bought a really nice leather
chair about 6 years ago that is still in very good shape. The leather is still
perfect, the cushions aren't deformed, and the mechanism is in good shape. It
only needs to last another 14+ years before I break even :) The real reason I
bought it is comfort though; my back was starting to hurt after sitting in my
old chair for an hour or two, and this chair doesn't cause that problem at
all.

Good furniture is usually worth spending real money on.

------
auganov
I like my ergohuman chair a lot. Pretty sure it's over 5 years old now. Can
hardly sit in most chairs due to discomfort. Never a problem with this one.
Unlike most chairs, it has very pronounced lumbar support, I believe that's
the biggest factor making it comfortable for me.

Never used an Aeron so can't compare. But the standard version looks like it
has rather poor lumbar support. So I'm guessing I'd find it uncomfortable.

------
GaryNumanVevo
Definitely buy a used one from an office surplus warehouse, they're a great
buy!

------
fultonfaknem42
They're totally worth it.

------
chrisbennet
I have 2. They are great. Buy them used. If you do the the math they are
pennies a day.

I got bigger wheels to make them easier to roll on carpet.

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
Worth it, finally got an Aeron in April for home use having been used to them
for years in offices and it’s just awesome, no more pain and not sore.

------
nunez
I got a used Aeron for $240. Best chair ever.

------
NumberCruncher
I use a HAG Capisco and pretty happy with it. 800€ well invested...

~~~
chrisked
Can confirm that. During WFH / COVID-19 my HÅG Capisco 8106 is a life (back)
saver.

